# Current Creek Res, Campground ??



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm planning a upcoming camping / fishing trip somewhere... we've been all over the boulder, all over the skyline... wanted to try camping at Current Creek. When I look at the area in google earth I see a loop down near the lake, with 3 more loops higher up on the mountain.

When I look up campsite availability, I only see the upper 3 loops available for camping... but no information on that lower loop down near the lake. If you look at this map and zoom out you can see what I mean. What is that lower loop? On google earth I can count what looks like 16 spots down there. Are these private or something else?

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...dDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70117#sr

The alternative to camping here is heading somewhere up in the Uinta's like Trial or Moosehorn.

-DallanC


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I see a. Figure on a swing might be a playground


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> I see a. Figure on a swing might be a playground


There is a playground in the middle of that lower loop... but it clearly looks like campsites all around it. Here's what googleearth shows.

Just trying to figure out if I can camp in that lower loop or not...

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dallan if I remember right the one by the res. is a day use area,been a while so I could be wrong


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I found the same situation at Payson Lakes campground. Only a couple showed up on reserve America. When we got there we found that one loop was saved for those without reservations and the other loops could be reserved.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. I am going to call the contact # tomorrow and ask them whats up with it, its gotta either "walk up" or "daily use" 

$20 a night seems steep though... IMO. Skyline lakes we go to are $10... and the Boulder is free.


-DallanC


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The lower loop is first come first serve........I've camped there three different times.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Doc said:


> The lower loop is first come first serve........I've camped there three different times.


Yup, the lower loop is not reservable and is on a first come first serve basis. If you don't want to pay the 20 bucks and don't mind dry camping there are a lot of spots to pull off the side of the road (not many around the lake though).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> The lower loop is first come first serve........I've camped there three different times.


Thank you! We will be heading up on a Monday or so, so it should be open.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just head up one of the side roads. You can camp anywhere and most are within minutes of the lake, out of the way, and there will be more space from the nearest other campers.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My grandkids like the playground....and you can walk down to the lake easily if fishing from shore.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Camped at the lower loop twice. As others have said it's open. Just before the entrance a dirt road pulls off west. Lots of open camping spots but no water or restrooms. I just can't seem to figure out the fishing. I've been skunked twice at that lake.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hondodawg said:


> I just can't seem to figure out the fishing. I've been skunked twice at that lake.


I've never fished it in the summer... so it should prove interesting. We have pontoon boats so we can get around a bit, I plan to try a few different things... I would love to get some whitefish there, we killed'em ice fishing a few years ago landing big fat 16-19" whiteys.

Its just a new place we've never camped at, I prefer the campground area in the trees to pulling the trailer up some rough road and camp away from water.

-DallanC


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

We went up the road on the 471 right by the campground and pulled just off to the right up a little ways. It was a great campground.


----------

